# Water Storage.



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I reacently purchased a 55 gallon water barral. It is new just a little dusty and I was curious if the water was stored ion the barrel say out in a garage how long would the water last?? any thoughts?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the current rule of thumb for potable water storage is 6 months, but you could boil the water to drink if it was kept too long and got stale or grew algae


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Buddy!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

As long as the water stays in the dark.... I have had water that has lasted years and is still fine. I have bottled water that is 7 years old and tastes like new.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

*Why all the water storage?*

Hi all.. I'm kinda new to all this prep for SHTF stuff so please excuse my ignorance. 
We have 45 acres with multiple sources of spring water, runnoff water,(clean) and a constantly flowing minor waterway which unfortunately has been permanently trashed by PA coal mining. (sulfur). We also have public water supply. 
Although I do have the capability to store over 5000 gal of water, I'm not sure why to store water if I have all these sources available and the wifey distills all our water to drink anyhow. 
SHould I store and if so, how much and for how long can it be safely kept if the tanks are in a semi dark steel building??
Thanks for all the great info..

:dunno:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Although I do have the capability to store over 5000 gal of water, I'm not sure why to store water if I have all these sources available and the wifey distills all our water to drink anyhow.


Store as much as you need to feel comfortable - drinking, bathing, etc.

Consider the possibility that sources may become contaminated - or frozen - or whatever.

How do you purify your water? Distillation? Can you still do that with the power gone? Probably not. So... make sure you have enough to keep you tied over until power comes back on.

It's up to you to decide how much and what quality of water you will need, and how to make it ready to use.


----------

